# Innovatek quetions. IN-400DTM



## SAPO78 (Jan 12, 2007)

I just got one of the IN-400DTM head units with the 4" screen and Tv tuner off Ebay. What I needed to know was if anyone has installed one of these and figured out how to bypass the (b-)Parking Brake Wire safty THING so I dont have to park to play videos. Any info would be great, THANKS 

I realy need to know

What Makes this Question so hard? Is It the brand Or Model because all of the Innovatek with small screens are the same wireing wise. HELP!!!!


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

how many wires and what are the colors for each wire. figure out which ones are

speakers
acc
constant
ground
power antenna/ remote turn on - if it has it which it most likely will.
-left over wires are now basicly narrowed down to those that are the parking brake cable, hopelly u just gota ground ito out, thats just me guessing though


----------



## SAPO78 (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks hearse, It was getting lonley in here. I got all the wires figured I just need to know what to do with the parking brake wire. I'll try grounding it. I just thought somebody would have a better idea than me what to do. LOL uffin:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAPO78_@Apr 18 2007, 10:52 AM~7719181
> *Thanks hearse, It was getting lonley in here. I got all the wires figured I just need to know what to do with the parking brake wire. I'll try grounding it. I just thought somebody would have a better idea than me what to do. LOL uffin:
> *


Read the manual and see where it says to connect the wire and if there is a sequence of brake on and off you have to do, you can do the same thing with a toggle switch...

It shouldn't be hard to do on that unit...


----------



## SAPO78 (Jan 12, 2007)

the earth connection cable(parking brake B-) must be connected in order for DVD pictures to be played back to the monitor.
Thats all it says about that wire, but since it does refer to it as earth and the (b-) thing, it has to be a ground, right?


----------



## shortydoowop138 (Sep 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 18 2007, 11:34 AM~7719472
> *Read the manual and see where it says to connect the wire and if there is a sequence of brake on and off you have to do, you can do the same thing with a toggle switch...
> 
> It shouldn't be hard to do on that unit...
> *


CHECK MIGHT BE JUST A TOGGLE AWAY FROM SOME SCREENS


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAPO78_@Apr 18 2007, 12:42 PM~7719933
> *the earth connection cable(parking brake B-) must be connected in order for DVD pictures to be played back to the monitor.
> Thats all it says about that wire, but since it does refer to it as earth and the (b-) thing, it has to be a ground, right?
> *


Sounds to me like all you have to do is ground that wire then...


----------



## SAPO78 (Jan 12, 2007)

Its done and working great. All I had to do was ground that wire and bang on. If anybody needs the wireing for a 94 lincoln town car, I mean the wires in the gray cable that go to the amp and the wires that come out of the amp and go to the speakers just pm me and I'll send them. YES I CUT THE GRAY CABLE!!!! AT BOTH ENDS AND SPLICED IT TOGETHER WITH THE OUTPUTS OFF THE AMP!!!! It worked like a champ. It took awhile to figure the wires out but I did it and it can be done regardless of what some people on here say. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

i got a headunit with a 3.5 inch screen. it has a cable to connect to the brake etc but on the menu you can just turn the parking feature off :roflmao: kinda defeats the purpose


----------



## dis nigguh here... (Apr 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Apr 18 2007, 07:15 PM~7722529
> *i got a headunit with a 3.5 inch screen. it has a cable to connect to the brake etc but on the menu you can just turn the parking feature off :roflmao: kinda defeats the purpose
> *


i got the same one and i didnt have 2 do anything...it just worked :biggrin:


----------

